# question about injured Betta



## magnoliasteve (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a Betta jump the barrier in a divided tank. This happened sometime in the night. The one who jumped got the short end of an attack. The next morning I saw the injured Betta at the bottom of the tank and thought he was dead. I removed the other Betta so I could retrieve what I thought was going to be the carcass.

Lo and behold- the carcass began swimming as I reached for him. I removed him and placed him in a separate tank altogether. His fins appeared to have been severely chewed and his color went from a deep royal blue to a very washed out blue, almost grey color.

It has been three days and the injured Betta seems to be swimming fine, eating well.

Will the Betta regain its color?

Will the Betta grow its fins back?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

A lot depends on your bettas age and health. Sometimes the fins grow back well, sometimes they grow back but are never quite the same and sometimes, well... not so much. My experience is the younger they are, the better they grow back. If your betta has marble coloring, his color may or may not come back. I've had marbles suddenly change colors when alarmed and it stay that way. If he doesn't have marble, I would think he should gain his color back as he heals. 

Keep him warm (80-82). Give him a little aquarium salt and some melafix. Do not dose higher than recommended on the bottle as it can irritate if you do. Be sure to watch closely for signs of infection/fin rot. Oh and perhaps most importantly.. LOTS of clean water!


----------



## magnoliasteve (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks. I found the exact advice online as well and have done exactly as you recommend. Hope it works. He is a cute guy.


----------



## magnoliasteve (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hi Guys*

Two weeks later now and my fish appears healthy and active. Color has returned. The damage to his tail seems healed. I have read that often the feathery appearance regrows but I was wondering if this was a month-long process, two months... more? Anyone?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm glad your betta is feeling better now! 

It really varies from fish to fish in my experience. Also of course how much damage was done. I have girls several months later that still have small sections of their fins missing from spawning. But I've also had girls heal up in 2 days depending on the type of damage/age.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

many males never grow 100% back the way they were, but will grow most of it back. Most of the time it doesn't look 100% perfect.


----------

